# Dumpster Homebrew



## skunkpit

Figured theres always a bit of yeast still left in yeast packets at ubrew stores, so dumpstered the stores and took all the used packages of yeast. 
have some kind of airlock carboy or just a cleaned jar, throw some sugar water in there rince out the yeast packages with the sugar water and close up the jar with a condom or airlock. in a warm environment a yeast culture will grow then pour off some into your ready to go fruit juice or beer. add more sugar water to your culture and keep it alive. as long as its taken care of youll never need to buy yeast. it will be a battle of bacteria, you want the yeast to win, so clean all the stuff your using well before starting.
along with a dumpstered vessel to put your dumpstered fruit juices in, youll have 100% free homebrew.


----------



## Bendixontherails

i've been thinking of fermenting candy. like redhots, or candycorn. i've done lots of brewing and distilling, but neverthat. anyone tried it?


----------



## skunkpit

its probably possible, boil the shit outa them till they melt..
im really thinking about brewing somekind of road kill meat into a batch of beer, fuckin crazy but it might be possible


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Bendixontherails said:


> i've been thinking of fermenting candy. like redhots, or candycorn. i've done lots of brewing and distilling, but neverthat. anyone tried it?



crush em up first and make the dissolving move faster


----------



## kai

i recently just attended a fermentation workshop and one of the things that was covered was sterilisation. It is not as necessary as we think for fermentation (food or booze). When you are adding a culture and creating the environment for it, it will flourish and therefore the bacteria you want (and are accomodating) will overtake the bacteria you don't want.

The example that was given involved raw milk. 

A raw milk producer in california makes petri samples of his raw milk (full of good bacteria) by adding cultures of e.coli, listerosis and salmonella. He also does the same using pasteurized store bought milk, then sends them to a laboratory for testing. The raw milk always comes back without a trace of the bad bacteria and in the pasteurized products the harmful bacteria is always able to flourish. Just some food for thought and also hopefully this will keep your stress levels down.

the presentation I went to was by Sandor Keyes the author of Wild Fermentation if anyone is interested in looking up for their own.


----------



## kai

dude don't brew the roadkill!

cure it!! 

Raccoon jerky! A little squirrel told me you and some others found a bear!!


----------



## skunkpit

LIES 
MEAT BREW
it must be possible
h,m i guess if you jerkyed the meat first then added it to the beer just after ya finished it have a nice little beer soaked sink meat chunk for the finish.. kinda like tequela worms

yeah the bear was so good
the fat lasted 2 weeks and it was only a baby bear


----------



## Benny

Old beer recipe made out of chicken. Sounds gross.http://brewery.org/cm3/recs/13_23.html


----------



## Bendixontherails

yikes. I can't even imagine the taste of that...

I've been thinking of putting a nightcrawler in my next batch of 'shine. like a trademark.


----------



## kai

start with nightcrawlers then see if you can bag yerself a cottonmouth or a scorpion for a big batch! How muh fun would it be to see the look on the cops face who found that in your backpack??


----------



## skunkpit

yyyeeap livin in the back woods alright, no money and a creative mind. i just dont like buying alcohol, i dont know bout in the states but in canada buying any alcohol directly funds the policing system to boot fuck our asses... homebrewing is exciting, and you can create alcoholic drinks the liquor stores will never offer. i myself am content with even just making homebrew from some fruit thats unpasteurized and allot more healthy then any of the crap you can buy from a store.. this forum is a method to spread information for new/old creative methods of d.i.y anything


----------



## Bendixontherails

here here!

and you just gave me an idea Arrow- a (cleaned) chicken foot in a bottle of 'shine. Now dat be sum fo shore gud ol juju rite dere, cher.


----------



## finn

Don't worry about the chicken foot, you ain't eating, it's just there to give the moonshine some flavor!

I know the Swedes actually make a fermented fish dish called surstroemming, or something like that. The US bans importing it, since they consider it to be rotten and unfit for human consumption. I have also heard of fermented meat, too, but I think it was used as a preservation technique...


----------



## DFA

finn said:


> The US bans importing it, since they consider it to be rotten and unfit for human consumption.



haha funny. That is like 85% of the "meat" products
commercially manufactured in the US.
I am interested in this homebrewing using fruit.
Anyway I can inquire further? And is it 
affordable, I am a broke ass loser.


----------



## skunkpit

without a press or a juicer as long as you have a boiling vessel, a container to store the homebrew in and brewers yeast your pretty set

1: cut up random fruit into small chunks and remove seeds
2: boil them in water till they mash up (more then 20 minutes at a boil)
3: optionally use a cheese cloth and strain the mash, this isnt really necessary just gives you more room in the brew vessel, but also takes away some sugars
4: while waiting for mash to cool, boil some water to rinse out and clean the brew vessel
5: pour cooled down mash into vessel, add brewers yeast , if your accurate the mash should be cooler then 20c

you need to make sure no air gets inside the brew, bad bacteria will start to fuck it up. so ya need to find a way to allow the c02 to escape but no air to get in, ubrew places have airlocks with bungs, but you could use a condom and keep releasing the gasses or you could glue a hose through the lid of the brew vessel and then put the hose into a jar of water

on average youd probably get 3-4-5 % wine without adding sugar
for say 20 liters adding 2-4 kilos of sugar + time could get you 10-20% wine

if you leave the mash in it will gradually settle to the bottom, in which case when your ready to drink just avoid drinking the chunky bits at the bottom, though very intoxicating they contain most of the yeast

and temperature is important
at -10 yeast will die, at -4 yeast will remain dormant yeast will brew drinkable alcohol at 10c but it will not multiply and flourish, anywhere after 15c to 30c yeast will multiply and brew quicker around 35c + the yeast becomes exhauses and starts to mutate


----------



## finn

The way I'd let air escape from my fermenting drink is to have one of those bottles with the ceramic lids that you latch shut with a mechanism made of a thick steel wire. I wouldn't latch it shut, I'd just put a weight on the lever so that it keeps the cap over the top. When enough gas builds up, the cap goes up a little bit, but comes back down. Since it does keep a good amount of pressure inside, the drink gets a bit carbonated.

Also, in order to break down the mash, you can just freeze the whole thing and let it thaw- that way you don't have to decant the drink.


----------



## Tailz

i have some homebrew almost ready where im stayin at. i found pokin holes in the condom will let out the gasses and not let air in. the yeast was easy enough to grab off the shelf, and the grape juice concentrate, but dont use the kind with preservatives and shit, should be as naturall as posible or the preservatives will prevent the yeast from activating the sugar.


----------



## skunkpit

i missed this halloween smashed squash massacre.. was planing to collect all the smashed pumpkins and brew em all, instead though made mass soupage

thats cool with the weighted lid idea

yeah i really like carbonating fruit juices resembles beer but sans brewing with grains idea


----------



## Rise 609

I got a pretty nice beer brewing kit that i'd be willing to part with if someones interested. I want $50 for it and i'll even give you the ingredients to make 5 gallons or ipa beer with it. If you dont have the cash make me a reasonable trade offer. Im in Jersey but will ship it to you if your intersted. I know this isnt the forum to sell things on but i figured its about brewing beer so i'm not that far off. Kit comes with everything you need except a big pot to boil the wart in. Even have a bottle capper and caps that i'll throw in. Just send me a pm if interested.


----------



## finn

I'm guessing not too many of y'all live near juice dumpsters? Before naked juice sold out to one of the big soda companies, I had so much raw materials for making homebrew...


----------



## Spinelli

Take 10 gallons of ale and a large cock" Am I the only one who giggled when they saw this?


----------



## lowerarchy

You can't ferment meat because yeast can't metabolize protein. Yeast needs sugars to live, or starches that can be converted to sugars, so that' the problem. I had this conversation with someone the other day about fermenting a box of eggs we found.

Someone did tell me about some German beer that gets a whole raw chicken in a burlap sack during the fermentation, strictly for the flavour.


----------



## skunkpit

not if ya jerky and caramelize in sugar first! ahhh i kid
but yeah added afterwords for flavor seems plausible 
i gotta start some beer soon, different brewing in the winter thats for sure


----------



## katiehabits

lowerarchy said:


> You can't ferment meat because yeast can't metabolize protein. Yeast needs sugars to live, or starches that can be converted to sugars, so that' the problem. I had this conversation with someone the other day about fermenting a box of eggs we found.
> 
> Someone did tell me about some German beer that gets a whole raw chicken in a burlap sack during the fermentation, strictly for the flavour.



SEE i told you skunk! you can't brew the meat!


----------



## skunkpit

your doubt fuels my alcoholic brewing rage mmwwaahahahaha
i seriously know theres no sugar in it and its protein i get it, but it is possible to have preserved dried meat added to brew afterwords for a while anyhow


----------



## bikegeek666

skunkpit said:


> Figured theres always a bit of yeast still left in yeast packets at ubrew stores, so dumpstered the stores and took all the used packages of yeast.
> have some kind of airlock carboy or just a cleaned jar, throw some sugar water in there rince out the yeast packages with the sugar water and close up the jar with a condom or airlock. in a warm environment a yeast culture will grow then pour off some into your ready to go fruit juice or beer. add more sugar water to your culture and keep it alive. as long as its taken care of youll never need to buy yeast. it will be a battle of bacteria, you want the yeast to win, so clean all the stuff your using well before starting.
> along with a dumpstered vessel to put your dumpstered fruit juices in, youll have 100% free homebrew.




good idea, i've been looking for a way to get a yeast culture free.


----------



## lowerarchy

I've been making distilling mashes with bakers's yeast. If you let 'em clear for a month or so they're pretty good. Better as vodka, but I have drank a bunch just as wine.


----------



## bikegeek666

what's your method of distillation?


----------



## general.manifest

For those who live south of Chambersburg, PA and north of somewhere, and east of Ohio, you live in Food Lion territory. Food Lion's throw away at least thirty to forty gallons of juice a week! Some of it is pure, some is adulterated with high fructose corn syrup. they both ferment. You can start with the a batch, and then as you rack out the finished brew, just add juice again if you don't wash the container, and then the new brew will be re-yeasted. this makes some weird items, at least it has for me, because i don't care. we add orange to pina colada to guava to strawberry burst, etc. it usually comes out at about 7% alcohol. i then fill two liter bottles with it and let it sit, since it will store well in them, they're durable, easy to find and travel well. this stuff actually has benefits too! you won't get scurvy, and i still maintain that since it has alot of yeast settling out all the time, and it's fruit juice you're chances of drinking without hangover are greater. send me any questions.


----------



## dVEC

Badass thinkin' on the dumpstered yeast packets skunkpit... I'm thinking though, it might help to have some kind of yeast nutrient when you're first culturing the yeast with the sugar water, like malt, whipped egg whites, b vitamins and a tiny bit of oil. Yeast uses sugar for energy, but it still needs something like a balanced diet, and I think it's even more important if you're trying to culture it from a tiny amount. I've heard the less like grapes your mash is, the more important it is to add yeast nutrients.


----------



## skunkpit

oh for sure, this time i tried it just used like icing sugar it took a while to grow
but then instantly added fruit juice to it and it went nuts 
oil though hey?
didnt really think of it


----------



## lowerarchy

dVEC said:


> Badass thinkin' on the dumpstered yeast packets skunkpit... I'm thinking though, it might help to have some kind of yeast nutrient when you're first culturing the yeast with the sugar water, like malt, whipped egg whites, b vitamins and a tiny bit of oil.


You can use green leafy teas like yerba mate. The fastest ciders I've ever made had mate in them. Added benefit of being slightly caffeinated. I've heard nettle is a good complete nutrient but I'm waiting for new spring shoots to come up to try it. B complex is good but expensive. Some yeasts just like to have particles to cling to.

I always thought that egg whites were for the end when the ferment is over and you want to clear your wine. Or maybe just so you don't have to share with vegans.


----------



## kai

nettles are amazing in brew!! oh my goodness, nettle beer is so tasty....I'm excited for berries to start popping up, nettles, and all other woodland goodies!! nettles are pretty much the closest thing I can think of too a substitute for a local mate or green tea-like drink, save for the caffeine.


----------



## Kobet Pahana

hey skunk, got one thing to say about meat brew, doesen't hurt to fuckin try, i've talked about it before but we're just gettin up on the shoebox production line so not much room for narly experiments. piss wine's also i thought i'll probabaly never get to but i thought you might be into it. and as far as clenliness with any yeast survival, i find it doesen't matter how clean it is if you got yaest nutrient to boost the yeast's chance. licorice fern mead here in a coupla weeks


----------



## Richard57

meat brew????
hahaha
disgusted and intrigued at the same time.


----------



## marc

if im making wine out of smashed up fruit how much of a gallon jug do i fill up with fruit before adding the rest of the ingredients?


----------



## kai

Kobet Pahana said:


> . licorice fern mead here in a coupla weeks



i'll be there just in time for that shit fuck yeah! 


i just made a winter ale recently using all grain, and bittering it with hops, cinnamon and cardamom and using an ale yeast for fermentation...took half the time as wine yeast and tastes delicious...

next I'm gonna get my hands on a huge bag of spelt or kamut or whatever I can get, and malt that and then make an all grain brew performing every step except growing and gathering the grains!


----------



## skunkpit

naw i wouldnt do the meat 
from unsanitary brewing iv had good luck without mold
only flop is i made 120 liters of grain steeped beer and when i was away air got in and lacto bacteria took over

im bottling my wild yeast beer soon, is the best tasting brew iv made so far
so simple
add half parts water half parts flour, any kind
stir daily in an open vessel untill you see naturally occuring bubbles and voila 

at the moment malting popcorn and potentially spelt

beer though is ridiculous energy consuming. if ya were to grow em grains to a finished carbonated bottle of beer


----------



## sharks77

yeast doesnt need any other nutrients to survive, just normal sugar... you gotta make sure it doesnt get too hot though or the yeast will die, but if its cold they won't do anything either, the water should feel about neutral to you if you stick your finger in it... also if the yeast whatever store threw out is expired, it probably wont do anything for you either. those little packets only last about a year or so


----------



## skunkpit

actually a small squirt of lemon or lime aids yeast groth


----------



## Bendixontherails

Also, though it seems like it would kill the yeast, Epsom salt. Just a pinch!

I thought it was nuts, but apparently the yeast loved it. the yeast exploded like an algae bloom!


----------



## skunkpit

cool
yeah im trying to get my hands on some irishmoss to clarify a bit more


----------



## airene

bikegeek666 said:


> good idea, i've been looking for a way to get a yeast culture free.



umm yeast is everywhere. yup/ and u can 'catch'it and brew with it


----------



## bobNkamille

Kobet Pahana said:


> hey skunk, got one thing to say about meat brew, doesen't hurt to fuckin try, i've talked about it before but we're just gettin up on the shoebox production line so not much room for narly experiments. piss wine's also i thought i'll probabaly never get to but i thought you might be into it. and as far as clenliness with any yeast survival, i find it doesen't matter how clean it is if you got yaest nutrient to boost the yeast's chance. licorice fern mead here in a coupla weeks



meat brew would be so awesome....taking beer for a meal to a whole other concept!!! Bacon beer for breakfast turkey beer for lunch and then you have steak beer for diner


----------

